# Unity Empire



## JMAT5243 (Apr 25, 2015)

Hello, I am trying to do some research on my wife's Bampa. I have found that he was a radio officer on the Unity Empire. His name was Rex Philip David John. If anyone could message me with any information they may have on him or the ship it would be greatly appreciated. 
Thank you


----------



## alastairjs (Feb 8, 2006)

JMAT5243
There is no trace of a "_Unity Empire_" in the Miramar Ship Index but there is an "_Empire Unity_". Considerable information on her and her history can be found here: http://www.benjidog.co.uk/MiscShips/Empire%20Unity.html#Basic_Data 
Hope that helps,
Regards,
Alastair


----------



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

Empire Unity

Empire Unity was a 6,386 GRT cargo ship which was built by AG Weser, Bremen. Completed in 1927 as Biscaya for J T Essberger, Hamburg. Captured on 19 October 1939 by HMS Scotstoun north of Iceland and escorted to Leith. To MoWT and renamed Empire Unity. Torpedoed on 4 May 1945 and damaged by U-979 south west of Iceland (
64°23′N 22°27′W) and abandoned. Later reboarded and sailed to Hvitanes, Faroe Islands and then Reykjavík for temporary repairs. Departed Reykjavík on 20 June 1945 under tow bound for Methil and then Leith where she was repaired. Sold in 1947 to Storship Transports Ltd, London and renamed Stordale. Sold in 1961 to T Pappadrinitriou, Greece and renamed Mageolia. Arrived under tow on 9 October 1963 at Cerigo where she was used as a depot ship. Arrived under tow on 12 April 1966 at Burriana, Spain for scrapping.

Source - List of Empire Ships


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello and welcome,
This looks like his medal file held at Kew in piece *BT 395/1/494535*
It can be downloaded for £3.30.

If you don't have his Discharge Book then he may have a CRS 10 held at Kew which will give a list of all of his ships which will cover the years 1941 - 1972. This file cannot be downloaded and would need to be viewed by visit to Kew or obtained by a researcher - details of the file reference on request.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## JMAT5243 (Apr 25, 2015)

Thank you all for your replies. The information you have provided will give me a great start. I have found pictures of the ship when it was the Biscaya. I also found a log with his signature on it. I will keep looking hopefully I can find more. Thank you agsin.


----------

